
Show HN: TheBin – the next generation of trash bin for Mac - Semibits
https://www.semibits.com/thebin
======
Semibits
Hey there!

theBin – the next generation of trash bin is finally out there!

Imagine that your trash has no duplicates, no name conflicts, no outdated
files. What if there's a way to keep your trash organized? It's real now.
Treat yourself with this new addition to macOS applications family!

Features:

• Auto-compression: theBin can compress trash files to make extra room on your
hard drive.

• Seamless migration: migrate all your system trash files effortlessly.

• Automatic trash cleanup: obsolete files will be automatically deleted from
your Mac.

• Duplicate files management: theBin keeps no duplicates by replacing them
with lightweight proxies.

• Automatic problems resolution: some ambiguous errors and stubborn files can
be fixed for you.

• Convenient process queue: untimely processes are arranged in a queue instead
of causing errors.

• No name conflicts: theBin preserves original file names even if they
collide.

• Dark Mode: get the best user experience, regardless of macOS appearance.

• Files summary: the number and size of trashed files are always within your
reach.

Give it a try! It has a free 7-day
trial!([https://apps.apple.com/ua/app/thebin/id1479977155?mt=12](https://apps.apple.com/ua/app/thebin/id1479977155?mt=12))

If you have any questions, suggestions or problems, please contact us at
hello@semibits.com.

~~~
stephenr
.... so you’re _encouraging_ people to store files they want to keep,
something called “trash bin”.

What could possibly fucking go wrong?

------
megraf
Hey there; can you link to the projects github / gitlab?

